# Per quale motivo



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

Alcuni genitori scelgono nomi assurdi per i propri figli?
Oggi sono riuscita a trattenermi dal chiederlo alla signora con cui ero al telefono...ma cazzo lei ha chiamato la figlia ..Angelina Jolie...di nome...

Senza contare i vari Maicol...Sophia...Giangiulio...
Rihanna...
...


----------



## omicron (30 Settembre 2022)

Perché sono idioti
Un mio amico voleva chiamare il figlio Damon 
Mi partì un “ma ci vai a cacare?” 
L’ha chiamato Tommaso


----------



## ipazia (30 Settembre 2022)

Perchè non hanno partorito dei figli, hanno partorito dei contenitori delle loro aspettative, dei loro desideri, delle loro paure. 

In sintesi: idiocracy.


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2022)

Alle elementari di mia figlia ho fatto fatica anch'io con i nomi dei compagni e amici, ma erano in buona parte da genitori stranieri.
Filippini e nigeriani poi hanno la mania dei nomi americani.
Ormai...
Se un bambino si chiama Marco ha un nome esotico.
Abituiamoci. Sarà sempre più spesso così.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Alcuni genitori scelgono nomi assurdi per i propri figli?
> Oggi sono riuscita a trattenermi dal chiederlo alla signora con cui ero al telefono...ma cazzo lei ha chiamato la figlia ..Angelina Jolie...di nome...
> 
> Senza contare i vari Maicol...Sophia...Giangiulio...
> ...


Negli anni 90 avevano chiamato una bambina "MeganGale". Tutto attaccato.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Negli anni 90 avevano chiamato una bambina "MeganGale". Tutto attaccato.


In America uno aveva chiamato il figlio arian nation


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In America uno aveva chiamato il figlio arian nation


Aiuto.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2022)

Ayrton Esposito
William La Carrubba
Maicol (proprio scritto così,) Brambilla.
esistono davvero.

Pero‘ pure i genitori di Galileo Galilei….


----------



## Nono (30 Settembre 2022)

Coi pochi strumenti che hanno, pensano che sia il nome a dare lustro alla persona, e non la persona a dare lustro al nome.

Un modo ridicolo per uscire dall'anonimato.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Coi pochi strumenti che hanno, pensano che sia il nome a dare lustro alla persona, e non la persona a dare lustro al nome.
> 
> Un modo ridicolo per uscire dall'anonimato.


Si ma a tutto c è un limite...


----------



## Nono (30 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma a tutto c è un limite...


Al ridicolo?

No, non c'è limite


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Settembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Al ridicolo?
> 
> No, non c'è limite


Purtroppo no.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Al ridicolo?
> 
> No, non c'è limite


Non dirlo a me...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ayrton Esposito
> William La Carrubba
> Maicol (proprio scritto così,) Brambilla.
> esistono davvero.
> ...


Con un nome così, sarà venuto scemo.


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Alcuni genitori scelgono nomi assurdi per i propri figli?
> Oggi sono riuscita a trattenermi dal chiederlo alla signora con cui ero al telefono...ma cazzo lei ha chiamato la figlia ..Angelina Jolie...di nome...
> 
> Senza contare i vari Maicol...Sophia...Giangiulio...
> ...


Idoneo, Mariso, Pamacchio, Jessico, Stelvio.   se ci penso bene, me ne vengono anche altri


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2022)

Comunque il cartello funebre "è mancata all'affetto dei suoi cari Chiappa Rosa" mi ha commosso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Idoneo, Mariso, Pamacchio, Jessico, Stelvio.   se ci penso bene, me ne vengono anche altri


Usti ..
Idoneo mi manca...
Jessico sei pregato di farmelo conoscere...
Voglio cognome data di nascita e foto...
Primo piano e figura intera ..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque il cartello funebre "è mancata all'affetto dei suoi cari Chiappa Rosa" mi ha commosso.


Guarda...
Io di nomi strani ne sento ogni giorno...
Palma...nome proprio maschile...
Chiappa rosa...
Quasi normale


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2022)

Lavorava con Mariso ed Ipazio nella questura di una città emiliana  e non sto scherzando.  ma sono passati anni, non so se siano ancora lì


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Lavorava con Mariso ed Ipazio nella questura di una città emiliana  e non sto scherzando.  ma sono passati anni, non so se siano ancora lì


Usti...


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda...
> Io di nomi strani ne sento ogni giorno...
> Palma...nome proprio maschile...
> Chiappa rosa...
> Quasi normale


Sì lo so che è normale, ma lo trovo romantico.


----------



## omicron (30 Settembre 2022)

Io conoscevo Saro e Cammillo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io conoscevo Saro e Cammillo


Doppia m e doppia l?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io conoscevo Saro e Cammillo


Su Cammillo!!!


----------



## omicron (30 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Doppia m e doppia l?


Si poveraccio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si poveraccio


I genitori lo odiavano


----------



## omicron (30 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I genitori lo odiavano


Perché invece i genitori di Saro o di Sidrac amavano tanto  i loro figli


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Perché invece i genitori di Saro o di Sidrac amavano tanto  i loro figli


No... ovviamente...
Se i tuoi genitori ti danno un nome orribile... è perché ti odiano...


----------



## Nono (30 Settembre 2022)

Da ragazzo ci divertivamo a consultare la guida telefonica e po telefonare ai nomi più strani.

Ricordo Topolino Nicola, Zampetta Addolorata, ma il più gettonato era Bocchino Generoso


----------



## Vera (30 Settembre 2022)

Al liceo ho scritto un articolo sull'argomento. Era bellissimo.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (30 Settembre 2022)

Vera (nome) Troia (cognome)


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io conoscevo Saro e Cammillo


Sarò anche io


----------



## Angie17 (30 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Perché sono idioti
> Un mio amico voleva chiamare il figlio Damon
> Mi partì un “ma ci vai a cacare?”
> L’ha chiamato Tommaso


Un fan di The Vampire Diaries e di Ian Somerhalder


----------



## omicron (30 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Un fan di The Vampire Diaries e di Ian Somerhalder


No macché, gli ricordava demonio e gli piaceva


----------



## Angie17 (30 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No macché, gli ricordava demonio e gli piaceva


Delusione!


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Un fan di The Vampire Diaries e di Ian Somerhalder


Adoravo!!!


----------



## Angie17 (30 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Adoravo!!!


Anch'io !!!        ovviamente anche tu eri una Delena , vero??


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Anch'io !!!        ovviamente anche tu eri una Delena , vero??


E certo!!! Non poteva essere altrimenti!!! The originals ti piaceva?


----------



## Angie17 (30 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E certo!!! Non poteva essere altrimenti!!! The originals ti piaceva?


di The Originals ho guardato solo le prime puntate perché incuriosita dello spin-off , poi non ho continuato.. Anche di TVD ad un certo punto ho lasciato a metà sesta per riprendere nell'ottava e vedere il finale

Ma tu hai mai letto i commenti alle puntate su Itasa?


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> di The Originals ho guardato solo le prime puntate perché incuriosita dello spin-off , poi non ho continuato.. Anche di TVD ad un certo punto ho lasciato a metà sesta per riprendere nell'ottava e vedere il finale
> 
> Ma tu hai mai letto i commenti alle puntate su Itasa?


No, non l'ho letto


----------



## Angie17 (30 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No, non l'ho letto


Lo conosci il sito? Io non so se esistono ancora quelle sezioni , ma  ricordo che erano uno spasso.
Ma the originals quindi lo seguivi?


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Lo conosci il sito? Io non so se esistono ancora quelle sezioni , ma  ricordo che erano uno spasso.
> Ma the originals quindi lo seguivi?


No, non ho mai letto recensioni su quel sito.
Seguivo The originals...ero ipnotizzata dai personaggi, il loro modo di parlare era bellissimo..poi te considera che a me tutto quello che ha a che fare con vampiri,streghe, licantropi e compagnia bella attira tipo calamita...


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Alcuni genitori scelgono nomi assurdi per i propri figli?
> Oggi sono riuscita a trattenermi dal chiederlo alla signora con cui ero al telefono...ma cazzo lei ha chiamato la figlia ..Angelina Jolie...di nome...
> 
> Senza contare i vari Maicol...Sophia...Giangiulio...
> ...


Stamattina doppietta… 

Entony e chetly 

Ma anche quelli dell’anagrafe…


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Ottobre 2022)

Fine anni  novanta : 
Sue Ellen (in onore di Dallas) 
Topazio (in onore si una telenovelas brasiliana)
Ma anche Chanel Totti non si può’ sentire


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fine anni  novanta :
> Sue Ellen (in onore di Dallas)
> Topazio (in onore si una telenovelas brasiliana)
> Ma anche Chanel Totti non si può’ sentire


Sue Ellen era più anni 80...
Negli anni 90 cominciò il boom di Beautiful e relative Brooke, Caroline, Taylor...
Chanel è assurdo... ma credo che da quei due burini non ti potessi aspettare di meglio.


----------



## Nono (1 Ottobre 2022)

Dove abitavo io c'era un panettiere che aveva un figlio bruffoloso di nome Kevin


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sue Ellen era più anni 80...
> Negli anni 90 cominciò il boom di Beautiful e relative Brooke, Caroline, Taylor...
> Chanel è assurdo... ma credo che da quei due burini non ti potessi aspettare di meglio.


Mia figlia ha a scuola due fratelli, liam e dominic 
Il padre si chiama michael


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha a scuola due fratelli, liam e dominic
> Il padre si chiama michael


Ho postato poco tempo fa la storia di una famiglia con tre figli autistici. Con ulteriori accertamenti hanno scoperto di essere autistici anche loro.
I figli hanno tutti nomi stranieri. La mia prima reazione è stata negativa. Poi ho letto che hanno detto di averli scelti (ovviamente prima di sapere della patologia e indipendentemente da essa) perché volevano dei nomi riconoscibili in tutto il mondo.
Non è una motivazione assurda.
Certamente adesso ancora i nomi stranieri ci sembrano strani e scelte da provinciali, ma forse i provinciali siamo noi?
Tra cent’anni ci saranno bambine che verranno chiamate Brooke, come la nonna, e di una soap opera noiosa non si ricorderà nessuno.


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho postato poco tempo fa la storia di una famiglia con tre figli autistici. Con ulteriori accertamenti hanno scoperto di essere autistici anche loro.
> I figli hanno tutti nomi stranieri. La mia prima reazione è stata negativa. Poi ho letto che hanno detto di averli scelti (ovviamente prima di sapere della patologia e indipendentemente da essa) perché volevano dei nomi riconoscibili in tutto il mondo.
> Non è una motivazione assurda.
> Certamente adesso ancora i nomi stranieri ci sembrano strani e scelte da provinciali, ma forse i provinciali siamo noi?
> Tra cent’anni ci saranno bambine che verranno chiamate Brooke, come la nonna, e di una soap opera noiosa non si ricorderà nessuno.


Liam e Dominik sono due personaggi di beautiful  li hanno scelti perché il cognome del padre somiglia molto ad un cognome della soap 
non li conosco bene ma non mi sembra abbiano qualche tipo di condizione


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Liam e Dominik sono due personaggi di beautiful  li hanno scelti perché il cognome del padre somiglia molto ad un cognome della soap
> non li conosco bene ma non mi sembra abbiano qualche tipo di condizione


Non è che sono tutti malati quelli che scelgono nomi assurdi infatti...


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Dove abitavo io c'era un panettiere che aveva un figlio bruffoloso di nome Kevin


Io conoscevo due fratelli, Kevin e Loris.


----------



## patroclo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io conoscevo due fratelli, Kevin e Loris.


Loris è un nome antico e italianissimo, magari poco usato


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Liam e Dominik sono due personaggi di beautiful  li hanno scelti perché il cognome del padre somiglia molto ad un cognome della soap
> non li conosco bene ma non mi sembra abbiano qualche tipo di condizione


Liam (che si pronuncia come è scritto) è un nome irlandese molto diffuso.
Ci sono nomi della tradizione italiana davvero orribili. In particolare quelli di derivazione religiosa di quando, non solo la popolazione non capiva il latino, ma neppure aveva chiaro il significato degli appellativi.
Innocenza, Immacolata, Salvatore, Crocefissa, Epifania, ecc da giovane li trovavo orrendi, adesso meno, trovo più orrendi i diminutivi per mascherarli. 
Del resto sono tradizionali molti nomi che sono stati presi da altre culture e ora ci suonano familiari.


----------



## Nono (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho postato poco tempo fa la storia di una famiglia con tre figli autistici. Con ulteriori accertamenti hanno scoperto di essere autistici anche loro.
> I figli hanno tutti nomi stranieri. La mia prima reazione è stata negativa. Poi ho letto che hanno detto di averli scelti (ovviamente prima di sapere della patologia e indipendentemente da essa) perché volevano dei nomi riconoscibili in tutto il mondo.
> Non è una motivazione assurda.
> Certamente adesso ancora i nomi stranieri ci sembrano strani e scelte da provinciali, ma forse i provinciali siamo noi?
> Tra cent’anni ci saranno bambine che verranno chiamate Brooke, come la nonna, e di una soap opera noiosa non si ricorderà nessuno.


Ii sono allora provinciale


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ii sono allora provinciale


Anch’io, come quasi tutti noi.
Siamo sempre diffidenti nei confronti di tuttociò che ci appare nuovo, come la “deliziosa” ricetta di @Foglia.
Nel contempo ridicolizziamo tradizioni di cui sappiamo pochissimo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Loris è un nome antico e italianissimo, magari poco usato


La mamma del ragazzo diceva che era "Lorenzo" in russo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> La mamma del ragazzo diceva che era "Lorenzo" in russo.


In alcune zone della Lombardia è comune.
Ma ormai Katia o Ivan sono comuni, più rari Sasha o Vania (creduto femminile). Così come ci siamo rassegnati ad Andrea al femminile.
Comunque spero solo che nessuno segua Musk e non chiami il figlio X Æ A-12 * anche perché non credo che sia carino essere chiamati X soprattutto a scuola.
Con il cognome e i soldi di Musk un po’ meno.
* "_X, la variabile sconosciuta; Æ, la dicitura elfica di Ai (amore e/o intelligenza artificiale); A-12, il pecursore dell'SR-17 (il nostro velivolo preferito)_" 









						X Æ A-12, il nome del figlio di Elon Musk e Grimes spiegato
					

Il neonato figlio del miliardario e della cantante si chiama X Æ A-12: una successione di lettere che, almeno a quanto dichiarato dalla madre, ha una serie di significati ben precisi




					www.wired.it


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In alcune zone della Lombardia è comune.
> Ma ormai Katia o Ivan sono comuni, più rari Sasha o Vania (creduto femminile). Così come ci siamo rassegnati ad Andrea al femminile.
> Comunque spero solo che nessuno segua Musk e non chiami il figlio X Æ A-12 * anche perché non credo che sia carino essere chiamati X soprattutto a scuola.
> Con il cognome e i soldi di Musk un po’ meno.
> ...


Sì, ma non sarò mai d'accordo con te che innocenza e Crocifissa e Immacolata ed Epifania siano nomi accettabili...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sì, ma non sarò mai d'accordo con te che innocenza e Crocifissa e Immacolata ed Epifania siano nomi accettabili...


 Conosco una Epifània, si fa chiamare Fanny.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conosco una Epifània, si fa chiamare Fanny.


Certo non potrebbe fare di meglio, poveraccia.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Ottobre 2022)

Omicron, Bravagiulia75, foglia

a nomi, sul forum, non è che stiamo messi meglio eh 

su Circe, ovviamente, non mi esprimo....


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Liam (che si pronuncia come è scritto) è un nome irlandese molto diffuso.
> Ci sono nomi della tradizione italiana davvero orribili. In particolare quelli di derivazione religiosa di quando, non solo la popolazione non capiva il latino, ma neppure aveva chiaro il significato degli appellativi.
> Innocenza, Immacolata, Salvatore, Crocefissa, Epifania, ecc da giovane li trovavo orrendi, adesso meno, trovo più orrendi i diminutivi per mascherarli.
> Del resto sono tradizionali molti nomi che sono stati presi da altre culture e ora ci suonano familiari.


Nel caso della soap quello che si chiama Liam sarebbe il diminutivo di william 
Ma certi nomi vanno avanti per quelli che ancora danno i nomi dei nonni


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In alcune zone della Lombardia è comune.
> Ma ormai Katia o Ivan sono comuni, più rari Sasha o Vania (creduto femminile). Così come ci siamo rassegnati ad Andrea al femminile.
> Comunque spero solo che nessuno segua Musk e non chiami il figlio X Æ A-12 * anche perché non credo che sia carino essere chiamati X soprattutto a scuola.
> Con il cognome e i soldi di Musk un po’ meno.
> ...


Per legge in Italia puoi imporre Andrea ad una bambina solo se c’è anche un nome femminile
Un po’ come Maria ai maschi che si può mettere solo se c’è anche  un nome maschile


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per legge in Italia puoi imporre Andrea ad una bambina solo se c’è anche un nome femminile
> Un po’ come Maria ai maschi che si può mettere solo se c’è anche  un nome maschile


Mio figlio aveva una compagna di nome Andrea. I primi tempi ero un po’ sconcertata perché diceva che si truccava e metteva la gonna. Sembrava una identità fluida ante litteram.
Non so se avesse un secondo nome.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per legge in Italia puoi imporre Andrea ad una bambina solo se c’è anche un nome femminile
> Un po’ come Maria ai maschi che si può mettere solo se c’è anche  un nome maschile


Infatti la Delogu all'anagrafe si chiama Maria Andrea.


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Omicron, Bravagiulia75, foglia
> 
> a nomi, sul forum, non è che stiamo messi meglio eh
> 
> su Circe, ovviamente, non mi esprimo....


cosa non va, oltre che nelle mie ricette, nel nick?


----------



## Ulisse (1 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> cosa non va, oltre che nelle mie ricette, nel nick?


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mio figlio aveva una compagna di nome Andrea. I primi tempi ero un po’ sconcertata perché diceva che si truccava e metteva la gonna. Sembrava una identità fluida ante litteram.
> Non so se avesse un secondo nome.


Si sì lo aveva  per legge è cosi
Conoscevo una ragazza che si chiama Andrea Nicoletta poi la chiamano solo Andrea 
Sennò la chiami Andreina, solo Andrea non si può


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Omicron, Bravagiulia75, foglia
> 
> a nomi, sul forum, non è che stiamo messi meglio eh
> 
> su Circe, ovviamente, non mi esprimo....


Giulia è bellissimo...
Sto quasi pensando di presentarmi realmente con sto nome


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Loredano  aiuto


----------



## Koala (1 Ottobre 2022)

Qui c’è stata una sfilza di Santiago, dopo il figlio di Belen


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ma veramente alcuni sono veramente orribili...
E trovo assurdo chiamare un figlio con il nome di un figlio di qualcuno di famoso...
È un po' come chi ha preso una determinata razza di cane solo perché reso famoso da una pubblicità...
Lo trovo molto effetto...gregge...


----------



## Warlock (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ora mi metto in riga per la fucilazione:
Quando dovevo scegliere il nome del Nerd, ho creato un sito web dove amici e parenti potevano votare una decina di nomi, fra cui Ruttolomeo (cit. Balle Spaziali)
Alla fine, visto che Santa Subito aveva fatto il cesareo e quindi l'hanno trattenuta di più in ospedale, sono andato io in comune a registrarlo e ho voluto dare anche il secondo nome... e ho scelto...
Ingegner (senza la e finale)
Cosi ha un titolo di studio anche se non vorrà fare l'università


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ora mi metto in riga per la fucilazione:
> Quando dovevo scegliere il nome del Nerd, ho creato un sito web dove amici e parenti potevano votare una decina di nomi, fra cui Ruttolomeo (cit. Balle Spaziali)
> Alla fine, visto che Santa Subito aveva fatto il cesareo e quindi l'hanno trattenuta di più in ospedale, sono andato io in comune a registrarlo e ho voluto dare anche il secondo nome... e ho scelto...
> Ingegner (senza la e finale)
> Cosi ha un titolo di studio anche se non vorrà fare l'università


Scherzi, vero?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ora mi metto in riga per la fucilazione:
> Quando dovevo scegliere il nome del Nerd, ho creato un sito web dove amici e parenti potevano votare una decina di nomi, fra cui Ruttolomeo (cit. Balle Spaziali)
> Alla fine, visto che Santa Subito aveva fatto il cesareo e quindi l'hanno trattenuta di più in ospedale, sono andato io in comune a registrarlo e ho voluto dare anche il secondo nome... e ho scelto...
> Ingegner (senza la e finale)
> Cosi ha un titolo di studio anche se non vorrà fare l'università


O mio dio...
Io avrei chiesto immediatamente il divorzio...


----------



## Warlock (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzi, vero?


No, ho dovuto penare, c'era una vecchia megera che non voleva assolutamente allora sono andato da una giovane con mentalità più aperta. Ma mi hanno inchiappettato perchè come secondo nome non appare nei documenti ma solo all'anagrafe.
Averi dovuto mettere il nome doppio in quel caso


----------



## Warlock (1 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O mio dio...
> Io avrei chiesto immediatamente il divorzio...


Santa Subito lo sapeva e non ha "quasi" protestato.
Io sono fatto così, mi hai sposato e ti prendi il pacchetto completo.
Meno male che il NERD l'artistico e non ci pensa nemmeno a fare poi ingegneria


----------



## Vera (1 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> No, ho dovuto penare, c'era una vecchia megera che non voleva assolutamente allora sono andato da una giovane con mentalità più aperta. Ma mi hanno inchiappettato perchè come secondo nome non appare nei documenti ma solo all'anagrafe.
> Averi dovuto mettere il nome doppio in quel caso


Sì, se i nomi vengono registrati separati dalla virgola, nei documenti vale solo il primo nome. Per fortuna per tuo figlio


----------



## ologramma (1 Ottobre 2022)

pe ril primo di mio figlio , proposi  Modesto  mi guardò in cagnesco mia moglie


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Qui c’è stata una sfilza di Santiago, dopo il figlio di Belen


A Napoli quanti Diego Armando ci furono negli anni 80-90


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> A Napoli quanti Diego Armando ci furono negli anni 80-90


Ci sono ancora


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Grande!


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ci sono ancora


si parlava di nomi imposti ai neonati....


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Omicron, Bravagiulia75, foglia
> 
> a nomi, sul forum, non è che stiamo messi meglio eh
> 
> su Circe, ovviamente, non mi esprimo....


E fai bene....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ma sto notando... anche un impennata di nomi astrusi per gli ultimi utenti...
Che poi non si palesano...
Abbiamo alpinista..
Ma anche swimmer...
E non sono l unica che l ha notato...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma sto notando... anche un impennata di nomi astrusi per gli ultimi utenti...
> Che poi non si palesano...
> Abbiamo alpinista..
> Ma anche swimmer...
> E non sono l unica che l ha notato...


Ma i nickname non sono nomi.


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> si parlava di nomi imposti ai neonati....


Si, ci sono ancora neonati che si chiamano Diego


----------



## Ulisse (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E fai bene....


lo so che sei vendicativa......


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si, ci sono ancora neonati che si chiamano Diego


C’erano anche prima dì Maradona.
L’ Italia è stata materialmente dominata da sempre da popolazioni diverse, ognuna con il proprio materiale genetico, culturale e linguistico e pure con nomi che appartenevano appunto ai dominanti. I nomi diffusi tra i dominanti sono stati scelti dal dominati. A volte italianizzati, pensiamo solo a Carlo e Franco e Francesco.
Adesso è dominante la cultura statunitense di cui assorbiamo tutto fin da bambini attraverso i media. È normale che si cerchi di assomigliare ai dominanti anche nei nomi.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Dedalo
Perseo
Artemide
Tre fratellini
Non ci volevo credere


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Azzz...
Oggi ho beccato un povero tipo che aveva 3 nomi...
Il secondo Jesus...


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Azzz...
> Oggi ho beccato un povero tipo che aveva 3 nomi...
> Il secondo Jesus...


Se è di origine latinoamericana, lo usano molto. Soprattutto i venezuelani.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Se è di origine latinoamericana, lo usano molto. Soprattutto i venezuelani.


Si lo so...
Peccato che era italianissimo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dedalo
> Perseo
> Artemide
> Tre fratellini
> Non ci volevo credere


Bei nomi.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bei nomi.


Si quando sei grande non quando hai 6/8/10 anni


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si quando sei grande non quando hai 6/8/10 anni


Ma a 6 anni tutti i nomi sono nuovi.


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

sileno    poveraccio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sileno    poveraccio


Cazz povero!!


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz povero!!


Non ci volevo credere  alcuni genitori sono proprio crudeli


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Novembre 2022)

Il prossimo lo chiamerò: glande flatello.


----------



## Angie17 (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sileno    poveraccio


Se fosse stato Silano sarebbe stato meglio , almeno avrebbe ricordato il formaggio..


----------



## yussuf (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Alcuni genitori scelgono nomi assurdi per i propri figli?
> Oggi sono riuscita a trattenermi dal chiederlo alla signora con cui ero al telefono...ma cazzo lei ha chiamato la figlia ..Angelina Jolie...di nome...
> 
> Senza contare i vari Maicol...Sophia...Giangiulio...
> ...


Beh!!!  Tutto sommato non è così grave. Pensa che qui in Sicilia hanno chiamato una bambina Eva. Niente male dici? Soltanto che il cognome di famiglia,abbastanza comune qui, è Troia.


----------



## MariLea (8 Dicembre 2022)

yussuf ha detto:


> Beh!!!  Tutto sommato non è così grave. Pensa che qui in Sicilia hanno chiamato una bambina Eva. Niente male dici? Soltanto che il cognome di famiglia,abbastanza comune qui, è Troia.


Sempre meglio di Vera


----------



## yussuf (8 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Sempre meglio di Vera


Probabilmente si. Ma è successo veramente. Inoltre so di un altra Eva il cui futuro marito faceva di cognome Vacca ed è riuscita a fare modificare il cognome del marito adducendo ovvi e validi motivi. Questa volta non erano siciliani e non so quale cognome hanno adottato. Forse Mannaggia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2022)

yussuf ha detto:


> Probabilmente si. Ma è successo veramente. Inoltre so di un altra Eva il cui futuro marito faceva di cognome Vacca ed è riuscita a fare modificare il cognome del marito adducendo ovvi e validi motivi. Questa volta non erano siciliani e non so quale cognome hanno adottato. Forse Mannaggia


Io non l avrei sposato e poi...in ogni caso mica si deve prendere il cognome del marito...
Se uno ha un cognome orrendo si risolve dando ai figli quello della madre (sperando che almeno lei lo abbia umano...io sta ipotesi l avevo presa in considerazione nel caso avessi trovato l uomo della mia vita con un cognome osceno...)


----------



## Vera (8 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Sempre meglio di Vera


Che c'hai da dì?!


----------



## yussuf (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non l avrei sposato e poi...in ogni caso mica si deve prendere il cognome del marito...
> Se uno ha un cognome orrendo si risolve dando ai figli quello della madre (sperando che almeno lei lo abbia umano...io sta ipotesi l avevo presa in considerazione nel caso avessi trovato l uomo della mia vita con un cognome osceno...)


Ho letto questa notizia molti anni fa e a quel periodo era la soluzione migliore. Per esempio ho conosciuto una famiglia il cui cognome era Fierotti. Venni a sapere che non era il cognome originario che venne cambiato senza problemi. Il cognome originale era Ficarotta. Esiste una brochure con i cognomi e nomi più strani e imbarazzanti d'Italia. Se lo trovo lo pubblico qui.

Divertitevi 



Vera ha detto:


> Che c'hai da dì?!


Era un esempio...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Però, dopo le medie non si ride più


----------



## MariLea (8 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Che c'hai da dì?!


Beh col cognome Troia, meglio che l'abbiano chiamata Eva e non Vera


----------



## Theodosia (13 Dicembre 2022)

Peromnia. 
Da dove viene? Dalla messa in latino "..... per omnia saecula saeculorum, amen". E il fratello si chiama Saeculasaeculorum. 
Ahimè ... purtroppo non è una barzelletta.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

yussuf ha detto:


> Beh!!!  Tutto sommato non è così grave. Pensa che qui in Sicilia hanno chiamato una bambina Eva. Niente male dici? Soltanto che il cognome di famiglia,abbastanza comune qui, è Troia.


Anche qui una bambina l’hanno chiamata Eva 
Solo che qui un “puttana Eva” si sente spesso
 Comunque stamattina ho scoperto che esiste Elviro


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Theodosia ha detto:


> Peromnia.
> Da dove viene? Dalla messa in latino "..... per omnia saecula saeculorum, amen". E il fratello si chiama Saeculasaeculorum.
> Ahimè ... purtroppo non è una barzelletta.


?????????


----------

